# Which HS prong size- 2.25, 3 or 3.25 mm?



## LKokonut (Jul 12, 2010)

At a recent Schutzhund seminar, one of the trainers suggested I get a smaller HS prong for my 22 mos, 84lb (38ish kg) stock coat GSD male with an 18" neck. The HS ultra prong collar I have now was sold to me by another trainer (think it's a 4mm), just a little bulky & ive never been able to get the fit I'd like given the link size.... But like a sheep, I used it I searched thru the forums & threads and read a lot of differing opinions about sizing- some people rec'd a 2.25 with extra links b/c it's more precise if u will, others 3 and more 3.25mm. Other posters said the #mm were based only on neck circumference... Now, I'm totally confused! 
If it helps, we aren't doing anything more than basic obedience, walks, retrieves and now, starting fronts & focused heeling. Also just got a tritronics sport combo to help with his not perfect recalls, so that will be on his neck too. Any help or clarification would be fab! Thanks-


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

LKokonut said:


> At a recent Schutzhund seminar, one of the trainers suggested I get a smaller HS prong for my 22 mos, 84lb (38ish kg) stock coat GSD male with an 18" neck. The HS ultra prong collar I have now was sold to me by another trainer (think it's a 4mm), just a little bulky & ive never been able to get the fit I'd like given the link size.... But like a sheep, I used it I searched thru the forums & threads and read a lot of differing opinions about sizing- some people rec'd a 2.25 with extra links b/c it's more precise if u will, others 3 and more 3.25mm. Other posters said the #mm were based only on neck circumference... Now, I'm totally confused!
> If it helps, we aren't doing anything more than basic obedience, walks, retrieves and now, starting fronts & focused heeling. Also just got a tritronics sport combo to help with his not perfect recalls, so that will be on his neck too. Any help or clarification would be fab! Thanks-


 
I use the 3.25mm. That's as large as I would go on a GSD. At least for me. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I use the 2.25 on our 11 month old Mastiff/GSD mix, he has a very sleek coat though. That size wouldn't have worked on our GSD. I think Kaos trained on a 3.25.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a 3.0mm or a 3.25mm. A 2.25 was too small to get through the coat(and seemed rather flimsy to me), and a 4.0mm wasn't as effective as a 3.0mm and it was difficult to take on and off.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't use prongs anymore but when I did, our trainer recommended getting the smallest size possible. They found the smallest size was more effective for most dogs unless they have very thick fur like a Malamute, or are a giant breed. You just need to buy extra links to fit the dog.


----------



## LKokonut (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks- my hunch was the 3.25mm may do the trick. Appreciate the responses-


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

The 3.2mm collar is the workhorse, it's suitable for most breeds up to 50kg, the stainless steel collars are stronger and can go as high as 60kg. The 2.25mm collar is for toy dogs, I know some people use it with dobermans and GSD's, but they're past its design specs and unless it's used under specific conditions it's not a sensible choice. Not saying a 2.25mm can't be used, but it's like steering a car with your feet, you can do it if you try, but that doesn't make it a good idea. I think most people using the 2.25mm with large dogs are taking a completely unecessary chance and not working the correct gauge equipment to its potential, a 3.2mm collar is completely effective in any training schedule. FYI the minimum recommended gauge for a GSD by the manufacturers spec is 3.0mm....if a 2.25mm is used and fails the liability is completely on the handler. Likewise a 4.0mm is too much collar, the dimensions are out of line with the requirement, it'll be bulky and completely unecessary unless your GSD is cross bred with a bison.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> The 3.2mm collar is the workhorse, it's suitable for most breeds up to 50kg, the stainless steel collars are stronger and can go as high as 60kg. The 2.25mm collar is for toy dogs, I know some people use it with dobermans and GSD's, but they're past its design specs and unless it's used under specific conditions it's not a sensible choice. Not saying a 2.25mm can't be used, but it's like steering a car with your feet, you can do it if you try, but that doesn't make it a good idea. I think most people using the 2.25mm with large dogs are taking a completely unecessary chance and not working the correct gauge equipment to its potential, a 3.2mm collar is completely effective in any training schedule. FYI the minimum recommended gauge for a GSD by the manufacturers spec is 3.0mm....if a 2.25mm is used and fails the liability is completely on the handler. Likewise a 4.0mm is too much collar, the dimensions are out of line with the requirement, it'll be bulky and completely unecessary unless your GSD is cross bred with a bison.


Just for the record I'm fairly certain most people using a 2.25 mm on a GSD aren't using it for the crazed dog whos pulling and lunging like crazy and they want it for control purposes. Most using the smaller gauges are using it for simple quick corrections. Of course it would be irresponsible to use a correction collar made for smaller dogs on an out of control GSD and while there may be a few who do it I highly doubt most people are.


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe not, but it's a worrying trend when we hear about trainers recommending the smallest gauge collars as standard for all uses, and we've also noticed more and more customers requesting them from reading threads on forums and presuming it's the norm.

A 3.2mm collar is neither chunky, heavy or oversized on a GSD and since 2.25mm collars are designed for dogs a third of the size I have to wonder why the sudden insistance and noticable increase in purchases of 2.25mm collars for larger breeds. If a handler can't get the required results from a 3.2mm gauge collar I'd be inclined to question either a deficiency in technique or a misunderstanding of information in the public domain.


----------

